# Πώς πήραν τα ονόματά τους οι ευρωπαϊκές πρωτεύουσες



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2013)

Από εδώ, στον ιστότοπο in2life.

Επικουρική γλωσσική παρατήρηση, από τον πιο πάνω ιστοσύνδεσμο: evropaikes (ok) αλλά και prote*f*oyses (!!)


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2013)

Έβγαλα λαβράκι: καθώς διάβαζα, λίγο διαγώνια, έπεσα πάνω σε απολαυστικότατο μεταφραστικό λάθος:

Για την ετυμολογία του ονόματος _*Zagreb*_ διαβάζουμε στη Wikipedia:
Zagreb: The name Zagreb appears to have been recorded in 1094, although the origins of the name Zagreb are less clear. The Croatian word "zagrabiti" translates approximately to "scoop", which forms the basis of some legends. One Croat legend says that a Croat ban (viceroy) was leading his thirsty soldiers across a deserted region. He drove his sabre into the ground in frustration and water poured out so he ordered his soldiers to dig for water. The idea of digging or unearthing is supported by scientists who suggest that the settlement was established beyond a water-filled hole or graba and that the name derives from this.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_national_capital_city_name_etymologies

Εδώ, δηλαδή, scoop = σκάβω, φτυαρίζω, βγάζω με τη σέσουλα.
Καμία σχέση με δημοσιογραφικό λαβράκι, όπως στο ελληνικό:

Ο θρύλος της «βάφτισης» της κροατικής πρωτεύουσας συνοδεύεται από την ιστορία ενός κροάτη αντιβασιλέα, ο οποίος οδηγούσε το στράτευμά του σε μια έρημη, άνυδρη περιοχή, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν διψάσει όλοι σε επικίνδυνο βαθμό. Κάποια στιγμή, ο αντιβασιλέας έμπηξε το σπαθί του στη γη σε μια κίνηση απόγνωσης, και τότε ανάβλυσε νερό. Διέταξε τους στρατιώτες του να σκάψουν στην περιοχή και εκείνοι βρήκαν ολόκληρη υπόγεια «δεξαμενή» νερού, στο σημείο όπου τελικά θεμελιώθηκε η πόλη Ζάγκρεμπ (“zagrabiti” στα κροατικά σημαίνει «ξεθάβω λαβράκι»)
http://www.in2life.gr/features/note...s-oi-evropaikes-protefoyses.html?singlepage=1


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 11, 2013)

Στα της Πράγας, ο ποταμός που διασχίζει την πόλη λέγεται ελληνικά Μολδάβας, όχι Βλατάβας όπως γράφει εκεί.


----------



## sarant (Oct 11, 2013)

Είχα γράψει κι εγώ κάποτε για το θέμα αυτό:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/06/02/europa/


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2013)

Ζάγκρεμπ εκ του graba. Λοιπόν έχουμε και εμείς graba, τη γνωστή Γκράβα στο Γαλάτσι (τρύπα από παλιό λατομείο).


----------

